# God's Covenant Sign in the Sky



## Herald (Jun 23, 2008)

I took this video from my Motorola Q 9h less than an hour ago. I was amazed at the sign of God's covenant.

YouTube - Rainbow 2


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jun 23, 2008)

Phew! I was worried there was going to be some kind of circumcision-looking thing in the sky....


----------



## Herald (Jun 23, 2008)

Calvibaptist said:


> Phew! I was worried there was going to be some kind of circumcision-looking thing in the sky....



What brought you out of hibernation? Go back to your hole.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jun 23, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > Phew! I was worried there was going to be some kind of circumcision-looking thing in the sky....
> ...



Just wanted to see how everyone was doing.


----------



## Herald (Jun 23, 2008)

Doug, glad you're here brother. I miss our fellowship during the week. I actually looked forward to lunch every other week or so and stopping by your office to take you away from what you were doing in order to just chat.

btw, those freckled lemonades at Red Robin were good.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 23, 2008)

Calvibaptist said:


> Phew! I was worried there was going to be some kind of circumcision-looking thing in the sky....



 Well, maybe someday you'll see a cloud like that...

Great to "see" you here again!


----------

